# Rubber hood for EVF-DC2



## Eagle Eye (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi M users. One of my complaints about the M6 Mark II is that I find it challenging to shoot in bright light. Shooting with the EVF is only slightly better than shooting with the viewfinder. I end up cupping my left hand over top the viewfinder to get it dark enough. I’m trying to find a rubber cup that will fit around the EVF-DC2. It looks like the Nikon DK-19 cup is circular, but I’m unsure of the diameter. Does anyone know if it will fit or if there are any products designed for the EVF-DC2?


----------



## Eagle Eye (Mar 2, 2021)

I purchased a pair of Sedremm DK-19 eyecups for $8. Pulled out the metal mounting ring (no tools or even effort required), and fitted the cup snugly over the EVF-DC2 with minimal effort. Dioptic adjustment still turns easily. It’s solved the light leak issue. Highly recommend for anyone shooting with the M6 on sunny days.


----------



## scubadiver (Mar 3, 2021)

I actually have a problem in that my plastic case broke off and fell in the water from EVF-DC2


----------

